# DVC renews with RCI



## krj9999 (Feb 20, 2014)

RCI® and Disney Vacation Club® Renew Multi-Year Affiliation Agreement

http://www.wyndhamworldwide.com/new...-club®-renew-multi-year-affiliation-agreement

FWIW


----------



## sparty (Feb 20, 2014)

I like it as a Worldmark owner.. Wish they would have been specific on how many years it was for.


----------



## scootr5 (Feb 20, 2014)

sparty said:


> I like it as a Worldmark owner.. Wish they would have been specific on how many years it was for.



If I had to guess, I'd say it's another five years.


----------



## sb2313 (Feb 20, 2014)

krj9999 said:


> RCI® and Disney Vacation Club® Renew Multi-Year Affiliation Agreement
> 
> http://www.wyndhamworldwide.com/new...-club®-renew-multi-year-affiliation-agreement
> 
> FWIW



Thanks for sharing. Good news as a hgvc owner with 2, soon to be 3, young children as the exchanges have been good to us. Not sure how id feel as a dvc owner though.  Actually, I'm pretty sure id be quite unhappy.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Feb 21, 2014)

sb2313 said:


> Thanks for sharing. Good news as a hgvc owner with 2, soon to be 3, young children as the exchanges have been good to us. Not sure how id feel as a dvc owner though.  Actually, I'm pretty sure id be quite unhappy.



Well, I'm a DVC owner and I trade in also. I'm not thrilled as a DVC owner. I feel like they really devalued the trade-out option when they left II and went to RCI. However, I've never traded out. I'd rent my points first if I ever had surplus (I don't). There are other things about DVC that I'm far more concerned about at this point anyways. The state of the units at my home resort is such that I won't be staying there again until it gets a full refurb. That is way worse than RCI vs II in my mind.

As someone who trades in, II was good, RCI is great.


----------



## Helene4 (Feb 21, 2014)

. There are other things about DVC that I'm far more concerned about at this point anyways. The state of the units at my home resort is such that I won't be staying there again until it gets a refurbishment 



What is your DVC home resort? And what are your complaints?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 21, 2014)

FLDVCFamily said:


> Well, I'm a DVC owner and I trade in also. I'm not thrilled as a DVC owner. I feel like they really devalued the trade-out option when they left II and went to RCI. However, I've never traded out. I'd rent my points first if I ever had surplus (I don't). There are other things about DVC that I'm far more concerned about at this point anyways. The state of the units at my home resort is such that I won't be staying there again until it gets a full refurb. That is way worse than RCI vs II in my mind.
> 
> As someone who trades in, II was good, RCI is great.



One must understand that a developer LIKES a person who TRADES INTO their resorts. Here you have a family/person who understands WHAT a timeshare is and would make an excellent BUYER for the timeshare interests that Disney may be selling. 

Do they CARE if you rent your points out? Most likely NOT => again, that renter is paying YOU MORE than the MFs cost and would also make a good possible buyer of a DVC package.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Feb 21, 2014)

Helene4 said:


> . There are other things about DVC that I'm far more concerned about at this point anyways. The state of the units at my home resort is such that I won't be staying there again until it gets a refurbishment
> 
> 
> 
> What is your DVC home resort? And what are your complaints?



Boardwalk and Vero. Vero is fine. Our last Boardwalk unit was so bad that we won't stay there again until it is fully renovated inside. We addressed it with the resort and member satisfaction also. They seemed genuinely shocked by the state of the room, but admitted that they get a lot of complaints about the state of this resort. Sad, because this was a nice resort when we bought in. Now I won't stay there anymore. We are on the verge of selling our points over lack of maintenance.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 21, 2014)

> I'd say it's another five years.


I believe this is the second renewal.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 21, 2014)

I was hoping for II next go around.  I liked the way II monitored the rental of exchanges.  RCI does not care.


----------



## scootr5 (Feb 21, 2014)

bnoble said:


> I believe this is the second renewal.



I missed the first one then. That would mean they must have done a 3 year and a 2 year?  Seems odd that they weren't for the same duration.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 22, 2014)

Looks like the first renewal was after two years or so.

http://www.marketwired.com/press-release/-1365903.htm


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Feb 22, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I was hoping for II next go around.  I liked the way II monitored the rental of exchanges.  RCI does not care.



I agree with this, although I find the exchanges into DVC to be way cheaper/easier through RCI than they were through II. The rental of exchanges irritates me to no end. It looks like they could go to a 1-in-4 on each resort which might help, though.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Feb 23, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I was hoping for II next go around.  I liked the way II monitored the rental of exchanges.  RCI does not care.



I agree with you. Very disappointed.


----------



## EducatedConsumer (Feb 23, 2014)

In truth, Disney Vacation Club could care less about its members. As another poster pointed out, since DVC's performance is measured by new membership sales, and no matter what DVC tells you, new membership sales are a much more important metric than existing member satisfaction, I suspect that the Bean Counters at DVC have come to realize that an RCI member is more likely to buy DVC points when they are on vacation at a DVC resort, than an II member. The likelihood that a DVC resort will dazzle an RCI member, I'd assume is much greater than an II member, as the RCI network is of dramatically lower quality than the II network. 

I believe that DVC's decision to affiliate with RCI, and to remain affiliated with RCI, is based entirely on what benefits Disney the greatest, not what satisfies DVC members best.

Interesting, Club Intrawest, a DVC partner, went from being affiliated with II to RCI, and than back to II.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 24, 2014)

EducatedConsumer said:


> In truth, Disney Vacation Club could care less about its members. As another poster pointed out, since DVC's performance is measured by new membership sales, and no matter what DVC tells you, new membership sales are a much more important metric than existing member satisfaction, I suspect that the Bean Counters at DVC have come to realize that an RCI member is more likely to buy DVC points when they are on vacation at a DVC resort, than an II member. The likelihood that a DVC resort will dazzle an RCI member, I'd assume is much greater than an II member, as the RCI network is of dramatically lower quality than the II network.
> 
> I believe that DVC's decision to affiliate with RCI, and to remain affiliated with RCI, is based entirely on what benefits Disney the greatest, not what satisfies DVC members best.
> 
> Interesting, Club Intrawest, a DVC partner, went from being affiliated with II to RCI, and than back to II.



I agree there are more t/s owners that can trade into Disney then II.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 24, 2014)

DVC doesn't even ask exchangers to a timeshare presentation.  I like that.  I don't know how they sell to RCI exchangers without an invitation.  

But maybe that is the beauty of DVC.  No pushy salespeople.  So it's a reverse psychology thing, maybe.  

I suppose all of those kiosks in Disney parks are working to get RCI exchangers to buy.  Or maybe it's the literature in the room.  I rarely see anything in the room about DVC, but once I saw a note to call for a tour sometime during our stay.  Very subtle.  Very classy.


----------



## elaine (Feb 24, 2014)

I stayed at DVC-SSR alone with my kids (bumped from POP b/c overbooked)  years ago. When I got home, I told DH that we were buying DVC. No tour, no sales pitch. We definitely drank the Koolaid!


----------



## bnoble (Feb 24, 2014)

Luckily, the plural of anecdote is data!


----------



## chriskre (Feb 24, 2014)

elaine said:


> I stayed at DVC-SSR alone with my kids (bumped from POP b/c overbooked)  years ago. When I got home, I told DH that we were buying DVC. No tour, no sales pitch. We definitely drank the Koolaid!



Going from a value to a deluxe is definitely an effective mouse trap. 
Got me too at Coronado springs.  

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stoler527 (Feb 25, 2014)

FLDVCFamily said:


> Boardwalk and Vero. Vero is fine. Our last Boardwalk unit was so bad that we won't stay there again until it is fully renovated inside. We addressed it with the resort and member satisfaction also. They seemed genuinely shocked by the state of the room, but admitted that they get a lot of complaints about the state of this resort. Sad, because this was a nice resort when we bought in. Now I won't stay there anymore. We are on the verge of selling our points over lack of maintenance.



We had a similar experience at SSR. The room reminded me of a Motel 6, except these were so many broken things in the room, furniture, appliances, etc and it was so dirty, that Motel 6 would probably disown it. We complained and complained, requested another room, and got the "we are sorry for the inconvenience", but no action to fix the problems.

We also won't ever stay there again. I find that the room maintenance is shockingly bad. DVC truly doesn't care about its members. They only care about attracting new money. We are also seriously considering selling our points.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Feb 26, 2014)

Crafty527 said:


> We had a similar experience at SSR. The room reminded me of a Motel 6, except these were so many broken things in the room, furniture, appliances, etc and it was so dirty, that Motel 6 would probably disown it. We complained and complained, requested another room, and got the "we are sorry for the inconvenience", but no action to fix the problems.
> 
> *We also won't ever stay there again. I find that the room maintenance is shockingly bad. DVC truly doesn't care about its members. They only care about attracting new money. We are also seriously considering selling our points.*



How many of us are having this same experience? I doubt DVC would even care if we sold our points. They only care about selling the latest property IMHO. The lack of maintenance seems relatively recent...we had many, many good DVC stays before we started to notice things being run-down, damaged, broken, dirty, etc. 

We own a bunch of timeshares (bought off the resale market of course!), and we trade a lot. I can honestly say I've never seen a Marriott or Wyndham in the condition of a DVC resort. If I had it to do over again, I would have bought Marriott over DVC.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't understand how DVC members can be satisfied with RCI exchanges as few resorts are of  comparable quality.

I'm a DVC member, and would never exchange my precious points for any RCI resort.


----------



## elaine (Feb 27, 2014)

I agree lots of duds in RCI, but there are a number a nice places that would appeal to a family who doesn't want to go to DVC that year, and doesn't want to rent their points. Trading with RCI for another trip can be a good on-off thing. Such as going to Wllmbg for a week in the summer, or going to San Diego, skiing our West, or even HHI in the summer (as it is tough to get DVC-HHI with DVc points unless you own @ HHI, but easy to get an RCI summer week).


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 27, 2014)

If I gave up my Disney points, I would want Marriott and Westin for Hawaii, not Wyndham Bali Hai or Maui Lea at Maui Hill.  Marriott and Westin have the best resorts on Maui and Kauai and are not available through RCI.  

Point at Poipu is available for exchange through both II and RCI.  It's a nice place now that they upgraded the units.  They are really beautiful.  I would take it too.  

But don't give me Pono Kai in the back of the resort, because I am not going to be happy as a DVC exchanger.


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 27, 2014)

Isn't that where you work on a direct exchange with a Starwood or Mariott owner?

I'm sure there are many here who would want to do such an exchange on occasion and take the headache (and exchange costs) out of the equation.  Both of you confirmed 12-8 months out etc to sort out flights and other logistics.


----------



## mecllap (Feb 27, 2014)

I would have liked them to go back to II, so I could exchange into DVC with my II unit (which I bought when that was an appealing option).


----------



## Beefnot (Feb 27, 2014)

SMHarman said:


> Isn't that where you work on a direct exchange with a Starwood or Mariott owner?
> 
> I'm sure there are many here who would want to do such an exchange on occasion and take the headache (and exchange costs) out of the equation. Both of you confirmed 12-8 months out etc to sort out flights and other logistics.


 
Why would an owner evereverever exchange if they know how it easy it is to rent their points out?  What manner of headache is so severe that they would leave a significant amount of money on the table?  Rent out points, rent from Redweek or vacation rental site, done.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Mar 3, 2014)

Eli Mairs said:


> I don't understand how DVC members can be satisfied with RCI exchanges as few resorts are of  comparable quality.
> 
> I'm a DVC member, and would never exchange my precious points for any RCI resort.



No, but clearly lots of people do because there are plenty of DVC exchanges coming available for traders. I don't remember this many 2 bedrooms, high season weeks, etc. coming up when DVC was with II.


----------



## JimMIA (Mar 3, 2014)

Eli Mairs said:


> I don't understand how DVC members can be satisfied with RCI exchanges as few resorts are of  comparable quality.
> 
> I'm a DVC member, and would never exchange my precious points for any RCI resort.


It's actually just simple math.  DVC has only 12 resorts, with 8 of those at WDW.  And quite honestly, in the other 4 locations there are better, less expensive options than the DVC resorts.

With anybody's timeshare, exchanging often results in lesser accommodations than your home system...but at destinations you can't get otherwise.  Although DVC's RCI Lite is also extremely limited (<600 of RCI's more than 3,000 resorts, and nothing else), it offers options DVC simply doesn't have...and at pretty reasonable points costs.

I would certainly never recommend that anyone even _consider_ the ability to exchange DVC points with RCI (or any other exchange) in their DVC purchase decision.  I think that is a real fool's bet, made by people who are grasping at every straw to try to justify a DVC purchase.  

But if you *already have DVC points* and don't want to go to WDW one year, RCI offers opportunities that DVC does not.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 3, 2014)

FLDVCFamily said:


> No, but clearly lots of people do because there are plenty of DVC exchanges coming available for traders. I don't remember this many 2 bedrooms, high season weeks, etc. coming up when DVC was with II.




I have always thought it was about RCI and its parent companies ability to rent additional units for DVC at a price that satisfied DVC.  My guess is the agreement goes something like we will give you X number of units for exchange inventory and Y number of units for rental through RCI and various arms of Wyndham and you return us so much money$$  for the rentals and we will call it a day.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Mar 4, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> I have always thought it was about RCI and its parent companies ability to rent additional units for DVC at a price that satisfied DVC.  My guess is the agreement goes something like we will give you X number of units for exchange inventory and Y number of units for rental through RCI and various arms of Wyndham and you return us so much money$$  for the rentals and we will call it a day.



Hmmm...well, I guess I thought that that was true for "Getaways" or whatever they call their paid weeks on RCI, but I figured that the weeks for exchange were there because a DVC'er exchanged out via RCI. I could be wrong though. I just know that when DVC was with II, the exchanges were mainly 1 bedroom at best, during shoulder season. Now there are exchanges for just about everything, and 2 and 3 bedrooms seem to come up far more frequently than they ever did with II. II is tougher to trade through, less inventory than RCI (although, much nicer inventory IMHO). I just figured that the lack of DVC in II was reflective of the lack of DVC'ers who got matches through II...and on the flipside, the large amount of DVC inventory in RCI is reflective of the fact that RCI has a lot more inventory and therefore more DVC matches for trades out.


----------



## fluke (Mar 4, 2014)

It has been reported that RCI has been giving the DVC portal access to inventory it is not allowing standard members to see.  There is an example on the Sightings board right now with HGVC Hawaii, but it may just be access to points inventory.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 5, 2014)

FLDVCFamily said:


> Hmmm...well, I guess I thought that that was true for "Getaways" or whatever they call their paid weeks on RCI, but I figured that the weeks for exchange were there because a DVC'er exchanged out via RCI. I could be wrong though. I just know that when DVC was with II, the exchanges were mainly 1 bedroom at best, during shoulder season. Now there are exchanges for just about everything, and 2 and 3 bedrooms seem to come up far more frequently than they ever did with II. II is tougher to trade through, less inventory than RCI (although, much nicer inventory IMHO). I just figured that the lack of DVC in II was reflective of the lack of DVC'ers who got matches through II...and on the flipside, the large amount of DVC inventory in RCI is reflective of the fact that RCI has a lot more inventory and therefore more DVC matches for trades out.



That sound right!


----------



## Saaz124 (Mar 13, 2014)

FLDVCFamily said:


> How many of us are having this same experience? I doubt DVC would even care if we sold our points. They only care about selling the latest property IMHO. The lack of maintenance seems relatively recent...we had many, many good DVC stays before we started to notice things being run-down, damaged, broken, dirty, etc.
> 
> We own a bunch of timeshares (bought off the resale market of course!), and we trade a lot. I can honestly say I've never seen a Marriott or Wyndham in the condition of a DVC resort. If I had it to do over again, I would have bought Marriott over DVC.



I'm not sure if I missed it but I am not seeing all the decay of the properties that have been mentioned.  Sure a bad experience happens to all of us once in a while, even at the nicest place.  I won't go into the disaster I had at Aria in Las Vegas last December.

We own Westin Kierland and DVC Animal Kingdom.  Our favorite DVC stay is Old Key West, the oldest of the villas.  In February, they had three buildings completely blocked off for some serious work.  They redid the snack bar and are redoing Olivia's very soon.  Our villas inside have been clean and in good repair.  I have only been a member for four years so I don't have a huge history but I haven't seen the doom and gloom I am hearing here.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 14, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> Why would an owner evereverever exchange if they know how it easy it is to rent their points out?  What manner of headache is so severe that they would leave a significant amount of money on the table?  Rent out points, rent from Redweek or vacation rental site, done.



I'd much prefer a direct owner-to-owner swap, preferably with someone I know from either real life or online.  If that means I'm leaving money on the table in exchange for a comfort level, so be it.  It's not always about the money.


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 14, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> I'd much prefer a direct owner-to-owner swap, preferably with someone I know from either real life or online. If that means I'm leaving money on the table in exchange for a comfort level, so be it. It's not always about the money.


 

Yes, it has already been established in my mind from many of your past posts that prudent financial decisions take a back seat


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 14, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> Yes, it has already been established in my mind from many of your past posts that prudent financial decisions take a back seat



I hope that's your nice way of saying that we all have different ideas about which things are worth paying for.


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 14, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> I hope that's your nice way of saying that we all have different ideas about which things are worth paying for.


 

But of course!


----------



## rfc0001 (Mar 14, 2014)

fluke said:


> It has been reported that RCI has been giving the DVC portal access to inventory it is not allowing standard members to see. There is an example on the Sightings board right now with HGVC Hawaii, but it may just be access to points inventory.


Here are some more details, https://dvcmember.disney.go.com/post/enjoy-more-vacation-options-than-ever-29:

 "Members will soon have access to thousands of RCI options that allow Members to dream bigger than ever before and, of course, to make those vacation dreams come true.  Details around the enhanced Member Getaways program will be announced this Spring with re-imagined collections featuring increased inventory at Members’ favorite exchange destinations (many of which will require fewer vacation points)."


----------



## littlestar (Mar 17, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> I'd much prefer a direct owner-to-owner swap, preferably with someone I know from either real life or online.  If that means I'm leaving money on the table in exchange for a comfort level, so be it.  It's not always about the money.



Me too. I know dvc owners that have worked direct trades with Marriott or Starwood owners. Some of the Maui Hawaii resorts come to mind along with Harborside Atlantis. I think some of those owners probably pay more in dues than DVC does. Especially Westin on Maui.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 17, 2014)

II hides inventory.  It's always been that way.  When II had DVC inventory, you could get what you wanted with searches placed far enough in advance for specific dates.  It worked really well.  But RCI matches ongoing searches and still has inventory online for the taking.  It's completely different with RCI than II.  No comparison.  

Also, II monitored websites like eBay and other venues, for blatant rental of exchanges.  They shut down these folks.  RCI doesn't care.  I have an email from RCI pretty much stating that fact.  

So keep with RCI and lose many exchanges to those who rent for a profit.  That's great, DVC!  

If you don't think II hides inventory, then why can I see dozens of Maui weeks with my Shell II account, but I cannot see anything on Maui at all with my Platinum, July 11th 2014, Marriott's Custom House in Boston?  

I have issues with II hiding inventory, but if I know something is there and enter an ongoing search, I usually get it.  But Shell Points can see Marriott resorts last-minute that I cannot see with other weeks in my 33-year-old II account.


----------

